# single user mode password



## nedry (Aug 1, 2017)

hi i edited /etc/ttys and enabled password at single usermode. here is the screen shot it asks for the password. but the usb hub kernel message blocks the password prompt. it still logs me in just looks bad


----------



## gfx (Aug 2, 2017)

Assuming that message comes from *devd*, you can try running it in quite mode. Does adding this line `devd_flags="-q"` to /etc/rc.conf clear up that line ?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2017)

It's due to USB kernel messages being printed asynchronously. Nothing you can do about it. Enter clear(1) or just hit CTRL-L to clear the screen.


----------

